# Slugs and Snails



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Our horrid British weather has brought out so many darn slugs and snails in our garden that Beau has decided it is his new mission to sniff them out and try and eat them! Grrrr!! 

As you may know these little critters are known to carry Lung worm which doesn't make for great eating, although he has been treated for lung worms does anyone know how I can stop him trying to eat them???? Although I try and take as many off him as I can he still sneaks one, is it a puppy thing as my lab shows no interest at all.....maybe as Beau has a French name he thinks he should eat a French delicacy too...lol. ???


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Leave it command is your best friend. Master that and he will ignore them soon! 
Same here with the slugs and snails. There's no one step without one of them. Luckily Elza sniffs at it than leaves it but I reinforce it anyway when I see her doing it.


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank adrino 

We have learnt a lot of commands already but that is one that is still a work in progress.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats ok!  There's just another topic about the leave it command. 

Few of us posted different methods how to teach it. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,5001.msg37628/topicseen.html#new

Good luck again!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

you could always put some wild bird food out to encourage birds into your garden, they'll sort out the slime balls to some degree


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Put a small bowl or saucer out in your garden and fill it with beer. The slimy things love it. Death by beer. Just pick it up when the pup goes out to play.


----------



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

If I put a saucer of beer in the garden it would not be the slugs that drank it and I might end up with alcoholic dog!


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Oooo never thought of that (Doh! Thank you!). Has to be worth a try as the critters are now driving me nuts with all this rain that seems to be never ending, the birds have a tuff time getting them as our cat likes to patrol regularly....only yesterday I had a live Starling flying around my living room....you can imagine the chaos fighting off cat and 2 dogs while trying to catch the bird. 

The 'leave it' command is getting through although it is a very fun game when it is something he knows he should have and selective hearing kicks in.....will keep at it.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

The only thing that is thriving in this wet British summer are the slugs and snails, I find the best practice is to go out at night with your salt shaker, and sprinkle the blighters liberally with salt, they then just fizz into liquid............................sounds a bit sick really, but its safer than slug pellets which are poisonous to dogs cats hedgehogs etc...


----------

